# Background Ideas



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

anyone have any ideas outside of using a solid black background on my 220g? i want something that is thin and hangs on the outside, and i don't want solid blue or any of the store bought ones that look bright and so fake. that probably doesn't leave much for me to work with, but, something more natural is what i am looking for. i still may just use black, just want to see if anything else catches my eyes. tank in question below. its kind of hard to see in the pic, but partly why i am looking for something natural looking is that it is an oak stand and oak trim.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Last year I did my 72G Bowfront and my 125G in black limo tint. It was super easy to apply and if I want to change it, its easy to just peel off.

If I do another tank I will be using the same type of product but thought about using a stained glass look. I came across this website and you can do many different types of looks http://www.wallpaperforwindows.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

I also like this one http://www.interiorplace.com/products/Havana-Palm-Decorative-Window-Film.html


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

With showcase fish like that, I personally wouldn't consider anything but black -- any other background would be too distracting IMO.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Off Ks idea there's many colors of tints. Gold, silver, blk, grey, red, yellow and what I think would look decent & different green. Some cool effects could be had with placing some lights behind the tank.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Thats right Bruner, if you are not one for designs you can get it in a lot of different solid colours too


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with Joe...a black background would make them geryis shine


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

plain black background, or the tint idea. wouldnt consider anything else


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Thats a sick tank..i always thought grey or tan colors looked great with piranhas..post up some photos when you make your decision


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

That aquaterra 3d background was my 1st thought too but he said he wanted sumthing thin...that background is sick tho


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> That aquaterra 3d background was my 1st thought too but he said he wanted sumthing thin...that background is sick tho


He could just use the Aqua Terra Mesa Rockwall. it's about 1" thick


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> I agree with Joe...a black background would make them geryis shine


i went with black, you can see it in vid in pic/vid forum (cheap plug). And yes, they do stand out more with it. I was just considering something more natural looking, for a change.


----------

